# Abominable Electronics Pedals and Effects



## Blytheryn (May 26, 2017)

Hey dudes,

From what I've seen there isn't a lot on these pedals that have piqued my curiosity recently. I like a lot of his designs, and the little I have heard from the demos I've seen. Prices seems very fair for the most part, unlike some other boutique brands. I have a Hate Stomper on the way, and hopefully a Throne Torcher some time this Summer.

Do you guys have any, if so, what do you think of them? I'd love to hear some demos, and opinions.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 26, 2017)

I just noticed that his store is getting a revamp. Maybe he has some new ideas on the way!


----------



## MetalThrasher (May 26, 2017)

I have a Hellmouth from them and I love it! Really like the idea of having a TS/808 mode in one pedal. No complaints at all. The only thing is you just have to be patient with them. It usually takes about 2 to 3 months to get your pedal once you place your order.


----------



## dimebagfan01 (May 26, 2017)

I had the Unholy Grail for a while and while it didn't exactly do what I wanted, it was a cool pedal. The build quality was top notch, the delay was very versatile, and the boost was dirty but definitely usable depending on the context. If you're looking for a delay + clean boost, look elsewhere, but I can only say positive things about the quality of the pedal and the company. I really want my bass player to try one of the Don't Shred On Me Deluxe pedals, those look sick!


----------



## Blytheryn (May 27, 2017)

dimebagfan01 said:


> I had the Unholy Grail for a while and while it didn't exactly do what I wanted, it was a cool pedal. The build quality was top notch, the delay was very versatile, and the boost was dirty but definitely usable depending on the context. If you're looking for a delay + clean boost, look elsewhere, but I can only say positive things about the quality of the pedal and the company. I really want my bass player to try one of the Don't Shred On Me Deluxe pedals, those look sick!



Hellmouth and Don't Shred on Me are easily on my to buy list. I really dig the pedals aesthetically as well. Very cool designs, done by a local tattoo artist. I lucked out in finding a 2nd gen. Throne Torcher with a glow in the dark enclosure. One of four made. I'll make some YouTube demos when both my Hate Stomper and TT arrive.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 27, 2017)

I had a cenote reverb/fuzz combo that was neat, I also had a hellmouth which was real cool. I'd never buy one new though, I personally don't see a reason to wait months for an HM2/muff/rat/tubescreamer, but hey they look cool which is what matters right?


----------



## Blytheryn (May 27, 2017)

kevdes93 said:


> I had a cenote reverb/fuzz combo that was neat, I also had a hellmouth which was real cool. I'd never buy one new though, I personally don't see a reason to wait months for an HM2/muff/rat/tubescreamer, but hey they look cool which is what matters right?


Yeah, I feel you on that for sure. When he reopens shop he's just going to release pedals in batches that will ship immediately. So that's when I'll snag my Hellmouth.


----------



## Aso (May 27, 2017)

I got several of his pedals but you do have to be patient to get one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 27, 2017)

damn those graphics are cool, especially the throne torcher. What's the white one above the throne torcher?


----------



## Blytheryn (May 27, 2017)

Aso said:


> I got several of his pedals but you do have to be patient to get one.


Dude what's that thing next to the Hate Stomper? Also, how do you like the Hate Stomper? I got it for the sake of being a transparentish boost in front of my 5153.


----------



## Aso (May 27, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> What's the white one above the throne torcher?


That's a Yeti Fuzz



Blytheryn said:


> what's that thing next to the Hate Stomper?


That's a Sunnbather. Going to use it with a power amp to drive a bass rig. 



Blytheryn said:


> Also, how do you like the Hate Stomper?


I really like the pedal. Just seems to a be a clean and straightforward boost


----------



## Blytheryn (May 27, 2017)

Aso said:


> I really like the pedal. Just seems to a be a clean and straightforward boost








Cool. Have a glow in the dark one on the way. Stoked to try it.


----------



## feraledge (May 29, 2017)

Joining the club this week. Thrones to torch.


----------



## NosralTserrof (May 29, 2017)

You could say I'm a fan.


----------



## metaljohn (May 30, 2017)

I have the Throne Torcher, Hellmouth, and the Don't Shred On Me Deluxe. I can't recommend them enough. The Demon Lung and Oppressive Cult Destroyer are next on my list.


----------



## downburst82 (May 30, 2017)

Interesting stuff for sure! They sound good in the demos I've watches. The graphics are a little over the top but thats totally just me, they are well done and I can see them being right up other peoples alley.

Anyone have any gutshots? Thats the part of pedals that interests me most these days.


----------



## Aso (May 30, 2017)

downburst82 said:


> Anyone have any gutshots?


I will try to find some time tonight to get a few.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 30, 2017)

downburst82 said:


> Interesting stuff for sure! They sound good in the demos I've watches. The graphics are a little over the top but thats totally just me, they are well done and I can see them being right up other peoples alley.
> 
> Anyone have any gutshots? Thats the part of pedals that interests me most these days.


There are always some on his Instagram and Facebook pages.


----------



## Tysonimmortal (May 30, 2017)

I love my Hellmouth and Demon Lung. The Hellmouth is my favorite, though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 31, 2017)

MetalThrasher said:


> I have a Hellmouth from them and I love it! Really like the idea of having a TS/808 mode in one pedal. No complaints at all. The only thing is you just have to be patient with them. It usually takes about 2 to 3 months to get your pedal once you place your order.


I'm sure the stuff is nice, but by that point, I'd probably have moved onto wanting something else. No offense to Abominable.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 1, 2017)

IT IS DONE. Now the wait begins.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks cool!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 1, 2017)

man after watching some demos I really want a hail satan pedal. It'd be perfect for doom/high on fire esque riffs.


----------



## metaljohn (Jun 1, 2017)

To everyone mentioning the 2-3 month wait times, he's recently decided to start doing pedal batches instead to reduce wait time. When a pedal is available, it'll only be a 2-3 day wait now.


----------



## Aso (Jun 2, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> man after watching some demos I really want a hail satan pedal. It'd be perfect for doom/high on fire esque riffs.


Since you're in the Minneapolis area, If you want to try one out your welcome to stop by and try one of the ones I have. I have Hail Satans with the normal circuit, triangle mod circuit , and a rams head circuit


----------



## feraledge (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm in the club as of today. Unfortunately seems like I might have an issue with the distortion and boost on my Throne Torcher that I'm hoping to sort out. Would have had to have happened in shipping or I'm having a power supply issue. Wrote Abominable, so will see what they say. 
Fortunately, even without the distortion and boost functioning properly, with the EQ dimed I get buzzsaw added to my red channel on my 5153, which is exactly the option I wanted to have. Sounds brutal as fuck. Hoping to get the rest sorted, but it's definitely cleaner sounding than my old MIJ HM2, but not in a bad way. Still nasty sounding. 
So the big question about all the other pedals. Since the store is down and all the info is seemingly not sorted elsewhere.... What do they do? I have some figured out, but it's hard to keep track.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2017)

Aso said:


> Since you're in the Minneapolis area, If you want to try one out your welcome to stop by and try one of the ones I have. I have Hail Satans with the normal circuit, triangle mod circuit , and a rams head circuit


yeah thanks for the offer dude, I'll Pm you about dropping by to test it.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 3, 2017)

An update on my pedal, you can't run this in the loop of a 5153. No idea why, but I think it might be line level related?? Either way, in the loop, some function, but not the intended ones. In front of the amp? Dick in a pencil sharpener brutality. 
Will post a NPD later tonight. No clips yet. This thing needs volume that I'm not able to give easily. Here's a pic with the box and a sticker Dylan Garrett Smith did that seems appropriate for it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2017)

feraledge said:


> An update on my pedal, you can't run this in the loop of a 5153. No idea why, but I think it might be line level related?? Either way, in the loop, some function, but not the intended ones. In front of the amp? Dick in a pencil sharpener brutality.
> Will post a NPD later tonight. No clips yet. This thing needs volume that I'm not able to give easily. Here's a pic with the box and a sticker Dylan Garrett Smith did that seems appropriate for it.


You probably shouldn't use any gain pedals in the loop unless it's a clean boost or something along those lines. No offense intended, but I'm not sure why you'd want a gain pedal in the loop. Glad you figured out what was up with your pedal, though.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 3, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You probably shouldn't use any gain pedals in the loop unless it's a clean boost or something along those lines. No offense intended, but I'm not sure why you'd want a gain pedal in the loop.



I've done it for years. Cleaner on the pedalboard/wiring and I like the control it gives. That said, I rarely use distortion pedals. No offense taken, there's more than one way to route your rig. Just in this case, not so much.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 3, 2017)

feraledge said:


> I've done it for years. Cleaner on the pedalboard/wiring and I like the control it gives. That said, I rarely use distortion pedals. No offense taken, there's more than one way to route your rig. Just in this case, not so much.


I see. I've never heard of anyone putting their dirt boxes in the effects loop, but there are weirder things to do with your rig. Anyways, tag me in the NPD thread when you make it.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 3, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Anyways, tag me in the NPD thread when you make it


We can do that now? Neat. Post is up, will try it out.


----------



## KailM (Jun 4, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You probably shouldn't use any gain pedals in the loop unless it's a clean boost or something along those lines. No offense intended, but I'm not sure why you'd want a gain pedal in the loop. Glad you figured out what was up with your pedal, though.



Actually, I've gotten really cool results by running my HM-2 in the loop of my 6505s. I can see why it might be risky for the amp because the level control on the pedal can REALLY boost the volume, but I set the level to unity gain (no louder or softer whether the pedal is on or off). With that setup, I run the gain on the pedal all the way off, and level at about 10' o-clock; EQ controls dimed. This is through the lead channel -- unboosted by any other pedals. What this achieves is basically the raw 6505 tone and tightness, but that Swedish buzzsaw and thickness added without necessarily any more gain than normal. Where this comes in handy is tight, fast riffs with palm-muting.

I've also used the pedal in front of the amp as a "clean" boost to the red channel of my 6505s and that definitely yields the "Left Hand Path" and "Ressurrection Through Carnage" tone -- but that tone is difficult to manage when the playing gets technical because everything kind of mushes together a little too much. But it is a very gnarly tone. You've probably heard this tune because I spammed it so much on SS.org but here's a track I did where I used an HM-2 in the loop of my 6505, starting at 1:39 (standard 6505 tone before that). The riffs at 4:00 were recorded with the HM-2 in front of the amp and you can tell a huge difference in how it affects the tone. Here it is: https://soundcloud.com/kailm-1/ur-avgrunden-han-stiger-v-20


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 4, 2017)

KailM said:


> Actually, I've gotten really cool results by running my HM-2 in the loop of my 6505s. I can see why it might be risky for the amp because the level control on the pedal can REALLY boost the volume, but I set the level to unity gain (no louder or softer whether the pedal is on or off). With that setup, I run the gain on the pedal all the way off, and level at about 10' o-clock; EQ controls dimed. This is through the lead channel -- unboosted by any other pedals. What this achieves is basically the raw 6505 tone and tightness, but that Swedish buzzsaw and thickness added without necessarily any more gain than normal. Where this comes in handy is tight, fast riffs with palm-muting.
> 
> I've also used the pedal in front of the amp as a "clean" boost to the red channel of my 6505s and that definitely yields the "Left Hand Path" and "Ressurrection Through Carnage" tone -- but that tone is difficult to manage when the playing gets technical because everything kind of mushes together a little too much. But it is a very gnarly tone. You've probably heard this tune because I spammed it so much on SS.org but here's a track I did where I used an HM-2 in the loop of my 6505, starting at 1:39 (standard 6505 tone before that). The riffs at 4:00 were recorded with the HM-2 in front of the amp and you can tell a huge difference in how it affects the tone. Here it is: https://soundcloud.com/kailm-1/ur-avgrunden-han-stiger-v-20


Interesting. Never thought of trying a gain pedal in the loop, to be honest. And damn, that tone with the HM-2 in the loop is a fucking chaotic mess, but doesn't go off the cliff of being totally unusable. More like semi-disorganized chaos, rather than full-on sonic anarchy.



> but that tone is difficult to manage when the playing gets technical because everything kind of mushes together a little too much.



I'd try rolling back your guitar volume and seeing if that helps at all. Maybe 7.5-8 or so.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 16, 2017)

For any of you interested in snagging some cool stuff, the store will reopen on Monday morning (9AM Easternish, according to his Facebook page). All of the following will ship immediately.
4x Rattlechains
4x Cenote (last ones)
3x Hellmouth
8x Throne Torcher
8x Oppressive Cult Destroyer
1x Unholier Grail
2x Unholy Grail (last 2 of the original art)
1x Yeti Fuzz
3x Hail Satan (normal)
1x Sunnbather DI
1x Don't Shred on Me

Definitely wish I could spring for a DSOM right now.


----------



## ofu (Jul 16, 2017)

So, is there a way to get a pedal, if I'm living in EU, without having to receive it through the local customs, which are enormous PITA in my country? I couldn't find anything about European dealers, and my hopes of owning a TT are slowly fading. Come on, bring the swedish chainsaw sound back home to the old motherland.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2017)

ofu said:


> So, is there a way to get a pedal, if I'm living in EU, without having to receive it through the local customs, which are enormous PITA in my country? I couldn't find anything about European dealers, and my hopes of owning a TT are slowly fading. Come on, bring the swedish chainsaw sound back home to the old motherland.



He's a small builder so either you buy from him or used from a third party and deal with the relevant laws in your country to import one or you find one for sale that somebody has already imported. Bypassing local customs is customs fraud and discussing it here is frowned upon since it's illegal.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 16, 2017)

ofu said:


> So, is there a way to get a pedal, if I'm living in EU, without having to receive it through the local customs, which are enormous PITA in my country? I couldn't find anything about European dealers, and my hopes of owning a TT are slowly fading. Come on, bring the swedish chainsaw sound back home to the old motherland.



I bought a Hate Stomper from him directly and think I paid something like 30 Euros import fees. I just wrote it off as the necessary route to having good tone.


----------



## ofu (Jul 16, 2017)

The problem isn't the custom fees and paying VAT, of course, it's the loooong waiting time for the local customs bureau to release the non-EU imported parcels and their habit to lose some of them, ending in 6-month delay period, and occasionally, in filing a case for negligence. Was just asking if there will be some european distributors with the new building order.

Didn't mean to sound shady, onlyhad my share of bad experience with buying gear from abroad. Just had to clear that. Also, I'm a lawyer. Pls no ban hammer, haha.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2017)

It's all good


----------



## technomancer (Jul 16, 2017)

So idle curiosity anybody know what opamp he's using the Don't Shred on Me? I always get curious when somebody talks about a magic chip nobody else is using


----------



## narad (Jul 17, 2017)

Order confirmed. Thanks for the heads-up duuuudes


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 17, 2017)

narad said:


> Order confirmed. Thanks for the heads-up duuuudes


You joining the Throne Torcher legions?


----------



## narad (Jul 17, 2017)

You know it. I was bummed - I'm in the UK so I've been trying to keep tabs on when 9am would be over there, forgot, checked it at 9:10, everything sold out except for like the TS9 thing basically. Refreshed a few minutes later, most of everything became in stock  Guess I checked a little too soon.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 17, 2017)

narad said:


> You know it. I was bummed - I'm in the UK so I've been trying to keep tabs on when 9am would be over there, forgot, checked it at 9:10, everything sold out except for like the TS9 thing basically. Refreshed a few minutes later, most of everything became in stock  Guess I checked a little too soon.



That's awesome. His opening hit me at the wrong time of the month. If he'd have waited a week I'd have a Don't Shred on Me (hopefully he cranks out some DLX versions soon?) on the way. It's glorious.


----------



## narad (Jul 17, 2017)

Ha, I didn't realize, that artwork is pretty genius.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 3, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm sure the stuff is nice, but by that point, I'd probably have moved onto wanting something else. No offense to Abominable.



Except he's not taking orders anymore, he's strictly selling in stock pedals through the website. If it's in stock you buy it and it ships, if it's not you watch for what you want to come in stock. Seems like he is putting batches of pedals up every 2 weeks or so now and is posting what is going to be released a few days beforehand on social media.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 3, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Except he's not taking orders anymore, he's strictly selling in stock pedals through the website. If it's in stock you buy it and it ships, if it's not you watch for what you want to come in stock. Seems like he is putting batches of pedals up every 2 weeks or so now and is posting what is going to be released a few days beforehand on social media.


Interesting. Hopefully that works a bit better for the brand and their fans.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 3, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Interesting. Hopefully that works a bit better for the brand and their fans.



Yeah I think it is a much better approach for all involved.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 6, 2017)

Happy to say I'll be joining the Throne Torcher Club! Thanks to technomancer for what I consider a very reasonable price, I can't wait to get this thing in hand.
I have used my MIT HM2 without gain and eq'd well below max both in front and in the effects loop of my 6505 with good effect, but really started to fall in love with the sound all over again used in front of my Kemper running a JCM800 profile with the amp gain dialed back to control the saturation and feedback and then kick the input in the teeth with the HM2 full level boost, no gain, and again eq to taste. I get chainsaw, harmonics, and dynamics when I dig into a note, but it is controllable and stays tight and articulate. I can reduce my pick attack to alter the amount of chainsaw for fast and legato runs as well. I'm just hoping the Throne Torcher has a slightly less nasally mid frequency vs the MIT.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 6, 2017)

That also sounf... sounf what?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 6, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That also sounf... sounf what?


It cut me off mid sentence and posted for some reason. Maybe I have a fat thumb, who knows. 
I was going to say the HM300 also has an outrageously unusable dimed mid frequency but dialed back somewhere around 3 o'clock, I actually prefer that pedal to the MIT. I've never played with a MIJ, but hopefully the Throne Torcher will be exactly what I want and I'll never worry about it, unless of course they drop back to around $30 like it was when I got my MIT many years ago, and the shop I bought it from told me the pedal was "useless" haha.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 6, 2017)

DudeManBrother said:


> It cut me off mid sentence and posted for some reason. Maybe I have a fat thumb, who knows.
> I was going to say the HM300 also has an outrageously unusable dimed mid frequency but dialed back somewhere around 3 o'clock, I actually prefer that pedal to the MIT. I've never played with a MIJ, but hopefully the Throne Torcher will be exactly what I want and I'll never worry about it, unless of course they drop back to around $30 like it was when I got my MIT many years ago, and the shop I bought it from told me the pedal was "useless" haha.






I made some dumb crap quality in the room demos with my old iphone. I wouldn't call this pedal nasal.

Also this video is pretty awesome:


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice man, I've actually watched your videos before and they definitely helped me decide to try and find one. It's the LED diode stage that intrigues me the most with this particular pedal. It seems to bring a modern punch and clarity based on sound samples I've listened to. 
I play a blend of melodic death and tech death so maintaining clarity is high priority, but when you get infected by a Swedish Chainsaw, you don't stop experimenting until you find a way to make it a part of your sound. It's perfect for all the trem picking I do, and if I did more slow chug stuff it would be perfect, but I'm looking for a very particular gain structure to use it for more technical playing in the 200-225 bpm 1/8th note department and I think this pedal is my best shot at achieving the sound I have in my head.


----------



## cmtd (Aug 7, 2017)

This thread got the GAS going pretty bad last week. Snatched this up, showed up today. Now I need a Throne Torcher...


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 7, 2017)

Haha no joke, I've never really been a "pedal guy" but Abominable Electronics seem to make all the cool clones with just the right modern features, and have graphics that make any other pedal on the board look less special. Off to YouTube to check out Don't Shred on Me demos!


----------



## feraledge (Aug 8, 2017)

DudeManBrother said:


> I play a blend of melodic death and tech death so maintaining clarity is high priority, but when you get infected by a Swedish Chainsaw, you don't stop experimenting until you find a way to make it a part of your sound. It's perfect for all the trem picking I do, and if I did more slow chug stuff it would be perfect, but I'm looking for a very particular gain structure to use it for more technical playing in the 200-225 bpm 1/8th note department and I think this pedal is my best shot at achieving the sound I have in my head.



It's definitely not the intended purpose, but when you stick it in the loop, you get some line related issues that means it doesn't function quite the same, BUT if you max the EQ, you get the chainsaw vibe and a ton more clarity. Worth giving it a shot. I think that plus a blend pedal would go a really long way for a single head rig.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 8, 2017)

feraledge said:


> It's definitely not the intended purpose, but when you stick it in the loop, you get some line related issues that means it doesn't function quite the same, BUT if you max the EQ, you get the chainsaw vibe and a ton more clarity. Worth giving it a shot. I think that plus a blend pedal would go a really long way for a single head rig.


Yeah I can send it to the loop of the Kemper and control how much I want to blend it. I'll probably write a couple classic death metal songs too so I can just crank it and really get "that sound" too.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 8, 2017)

feraledge said:


> It's definitely not the intended purpose, but when you stick it in the loop, you get some line related issues that means it doesn't function quite the same, BUT if you max the EQ, you get the chainsaw vibe and a ton more clarity. Worth giving it a shot. I think that plus a blend pedal would go a really long way for a single head rig.



Hoping he'll make a Throne Torcher Deluxe, with a blend and maybe some other fun stuff, or just stick it on to the next ones... Joe from Lone Wolf might lose his shit though. 

A cool thing that would be dope to see would be an Hellmouth/DSoM in a single enclosure, so I can skip buying both of them and run a tubescreamer tone into a don't shred just for the EQ on that. Madness. I'll float it by Patrick when he gets off of vacation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 8, 2017)

I was playing around with the kemper's version of the hm-2 earlier today just to see if I even like that dimed chainsaw tone (been thinking about getting a throne torcher pedal). I hate the dimed sound but if I cut out some of the mids around 650-1200hz with a graphic eq it makes the chainsaw a lot more subtle, plus if you slightly boost the low end it gives this ridiculous chunk. The chunk plus chainsaw is so fucking brutal.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 8, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was playing around with the kemper's version of the hm-2 earlier today just to see if I even like that dimed chainsaw tone (been thinking about getting a throne torcher pedal). I hate the dimed sound but if I cut out some of the mids around 650-1200hz with a graphic eq it makes the chainsaw a lot more subtle, plus if you slightly boost the low end it gives this ridiculous chunk. The chunk plus chainsaw is so fucking brutal.


I never even knew the Kemper had an HM2, what is it called?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 8, 2017)

DudeManBrother said:


> I never even knew the Kemper had an HM2, what is it called?


they call it the Metal DS. Some people claim it's more of metal zone copy but either way, it can still get the chainsaw sound by playing with the mid frequency settings.
here's a video a guy in the kemper group did:


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 10, 2017)

Finally got a minute to plug in the Throne Torcher! Man the LED clipping adds the perfect modern character I was hoping for. I'm going to see if I can get it down to my rehearsal studio this afternoon and dial it in through my Kemper so I can use it live for our show tonight. Thanks again tecnomancer!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2017)

Awesoem glad the pedal is working out for you 

I found the LED clipping mode rounded out some of the harsher high end and though it just sounded better that way.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 10, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Awesoem glad the pedal is working out for you
> 
> I found the LED clipping mode rounded out some of the harsher high end and though it just sounded better that way.



Wait, is the LED Clipping mode when the reaper's eyes light up, or are off?


----------



## getowned7474 (Aug 10, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Wait, is the LED Clipping mode when the reaper's eyes light up, or are off?



I don't have a Throne Torcher but I assume it's when the eyes light up while playing. LED's will light up when clipping.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2017)

getowned7474 said:


> I don't have a Throne Torcher but I assume it's when the eyes light up while playing. LED's will light up when clipping.



Yep it's when the eyes light up. The lighting up is caused by the signal going through the red LEDs.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Aug 11, 2017)

Throne Torcher sounded huge last night! I think I set it low and level at 12:00, mid at 2:00, high at 3:00 and just a hint of gain run through the Kemper "effects loop" into the first preamp pedal slot of a Diezel VH4 profile. I reduced the gain on the profile a little and the TT filled it back in with raw chainsaw glory. I can control how much I want to blend the pedal into the profile so it'll be fun to further refine how I use it moving forward. Next step will be to run the setup during tracking. I've got a few riffs in mind immediately that I want to add an additional track with a heavy dose of this pedal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 12, 2017)

DudeManBrother said:


> Throne Torcher sounded huge last night! I think I set it low and level at 12:00, mid at 2:00, high at 3:00 and just a hint of gain run through the Kemper "effects loop" into the first preamp pedal slot of a Diezel VH4 profile. I reduced the gain on the profile a little and the TT filled it back in with raw chainsaw glory. I can control how much I want to blend the pedal into the profile so it'll be fun to further refine how I use it moving forward. Next step will be to run the setup during tracking. I've got a few riffs in mind immediately that I want to add an additional track with a heavy dose of this pedal.


Licks my lips awkwardly as my jagged teeth poke out of my mask while staring out a window and smacking my skull.


----------



## NosralTserrof (Aug 26, 2017)

I ordered a Throne Torcher earlier today. 

I'm _hype, boiiii._


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 26, 2017)

NosralTserrof said:


> I ordered a Throne Torcher earlier today.
> 
> I'm _hype, boiiii._



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Gmork (Aug 26, 2017)

Im dying for the demon lung fuzz!


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 30, 2017)

Here's a Golden TT with the 2nd Gen art, if anyone's interested:
https://reverb.com/item/6429939-abominable-electronics-golden-throne-torcher


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 7, 2017)

Another cool rare one, this one's got a feedback loop?
https://reverb.com/item/6437305-abominable-electronics-throne-torcher


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 7, 2017)

Cool pedal, but... yuck. Enough with the fucking feedback loops already. There is no point to them and any demo -- particularly for Fuzzrocious pedals -- is about 1 minute of actual guitar tones, and 5 minutes of making goddamn useless noise. Screw Abominable for adding to this stupidity. 

And again: The pedal itself is cool, but this trend of independent builders sticking a feedback loop in everything is obnoxious.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2017)

Anybody else find it hilarious that over Labor Day when he had a 15% off coupon with only three pedals in his store he was an arrogant dick basically telling people to screw off and that things like the Throne Torcher would NEVER go on sale because they instantly sell out... now he's got several in stock Throne Torchers that have been sitting and suddenly they're on sale?


----------



## feraledge (Oct 10, 2017)

I love the Throne Torcher, but the egos and arrogant ownership people seem to get surrounding a 34 year old pedal that you can buy all day for about $100 used (even in an inflated market) is batshit crazy. 
If the HM2 market was going to jump from hundreds to thousands of new units sold, then BOSS would just rerelease it.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah I just thought it was funny that he ran a sale with basically nothing in stock and got pissed off at people that asked if he was restocking for the sale... but now has the same pedals people were asking about discounted because they haven't sold.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 10, 2017)

So was it artificially "unstocked" to limit the discount to only a select few pedals he's trying to move because they are a bit weaker sales wise?


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 10, 2017)

I think it's pretty funny when some builders claim their clone is the epitome and last word of a scene's tone, but going deeper into that would probably derail this thread.


----------



## narad (Oct 10, 2017)

Damn - I just got hands-on with my throne torcher I ordered back during that last big restock, and now on sale? Anyway, I'm surprised they look and feel more solid and high quality than I would have guessed from online pics, so that's welcome, but sadly don't have enough cables at the moment to try it out.


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 10, 2017)

Shame when a moderate amount of success goes to someone's head.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 10, 2017)

narad said:


> Damn - I just got hands-on with my throne torcher I ordered back during that last big restock, and now on sale? Anyway, I'm surprised they look and feel more solid and high quality than I would have guessed from online pics, so that's welcome, but sadly don't have enough cables at the moment to try it out.



Did you get one of those glow in the dark ones or just the normal TT?

I plugged mine in again today after a while and damn, just got such good tone. Channel 3 on the Stealth, gain zeroed on the pedal and the high at 3' o clock gave me this insane Dismember tone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 10, 2017)

Man I'm super tempted by the oppressive cult destroyer or the hellmouth. might just get one of those instead of a Throne Torcher..


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So was it artificially "unstocked" to limit the discount to only a select few pedals he's trying to move because they are a bit weaker sales wise?



Not artificially, all but 3 of the less popular pedals had sold out before he announced the sale. IIRC it was about a week after that that he started building the next stock batch. It was his attitude when a couple people asked on Facebook if he was going to restock while the sale was on that was hilarious.


----------



## narad (Oct 10, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Did you get one of those glow in the dark ones or just the normal TT?
> 
> I plugged mine in again today after a while and damn, just got such good tone. Channel 3 on the Stealth, gain zeroed on the pedal and the high at 3' o clock gave me this insane Dismember tone.



One of these:







Actually this style is my favorite one so far. Not that anyone needs more than one of this sort of pedal, but I'm also probably going to get this:


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 10, 2017)

narad said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool. I’ve heard good thing about the Wurm too.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 10, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So was it artificially "unstocked" to limit the discount to only a select few pedals he's trying to move because they are a bit weaker sales wise?


No. He only sells in-stocks now. He just thought his shit was always going to be as in demand as it had been when the books were closed.


----------

